# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > خبر: کسب درآمد از اینترنت

## علیرضا5

*
فروشنده هستید یا تولید کننده ، فرقی نمی کند ما برای شما پیشنهاد ویژه ای داریم 
ثبت نام کنید و فروشگاهتان را بسازید 
هزاران بازاریاب با پورسانت دلخواه شما ، شما را به مشتریانتان متصل می کنند 
شما فقط بعد از فروش کالایتان پورسانت پرداخت می کنید و ایجاد فروشگاه و عرضه کالا هیچ هزینه ای نخواهد داشت*
*-------------------------------------

اگر صاحب تولید یا فروشنده نیستید و به دنبال کسب درآمد هستید
به عنوان بازار یاب فعالیتتان را شروع کنید
ما درآمد شما را به محض رسیدن به فقط دو هزار تومان به حسابتان واریز می کنیم

کسب درآمد از اینترنت
http://bazarefori.ir/

*

----------

